# G73JH GameStar-Notebook



## Frank Dux (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 

ich wollte fragen, was ihr von diesem Angebot haltet:
Hardware: GameStar-PC & GameStar-Notebook 2010 - Asus G73JH GameStar-Notebook | Praxis | Hardware | GameStar.de
Man sollte jetzt nicht unbedingt auf die überschwänglichen Formulierungen achten. Ich wollte gerne eine kurze Einschätzung, da ich das Notebook eigentlich für den Preis okay finde.  Es fehlt mir persönlich allerdings eine Angabe zur Lautstärke des Notebook. 
Ich weiß, dass man für 1500 fast schon zwei desktopspc mit ähnlicher oder besserer Leistung bekommen kann, das soll hier jedoch nicht betrachtet werden. Es geht um die Einschätzung zu anderen Spielenotebooks. Interessiere würde mich auch die Spiegelungenempfindlichkeit des Display, welche wohl wahrscheinlich nicht gering sein wird.
Vieleicht hat ja auch schon einer Erfahrungen mit einem ähnlichen Asus Modell.

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
mfg tom
PS: ich hoffe, dass das Angebot von Gamestar ist, verstößt gegen keine Forenregeln, es geht nur um Einschätzungen des Produktes, jenseits des restlichen Artikel und der Zeitschrift Gamestar.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2010)

Also vom Preis her ist's kein Schnäppchen, eher Normalpreis. Ein Acer Aspire 7745G mit gleichen Leistungsdaten kostet im Handel teilweise sogar 100 Euro weniger.

Das mit den Glossy (oder Glare oder was auch immer) Displays ist so eine Geschichte. Also mich persönlich störts weniger, ich hab noch ein MacBook aus der ersten Generation mit Glossy-Schirm hier rumliegen. Die einzige Gelegenheit, wo die Reflektionen störend sind, ist wenn man im prallen Sonnenschein draussen arbeiten will. Was aber beim Zocken eher seltener der Fall sein wird 

Laustärkemäßig kann ich nur Vergleiche zu einem älteren 17er von einem Kumpel ziehen, der hatte auch eine recht anspruchsvolle Grafik drin und einen neueren Prozessor, die beide demenstprechend Wärme abgegeben haben. Und irgendwo muss die dann auch mal hin, dazu sind halt leider Lüfter notwendig. Beim Zocken machte das Teil dann schon ziemlichen Krach, aber mit Headset aufm Kopf hats eigentlich nicht gestört.


----------

